# my acei is the most aggressive....



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

I thought they were very peaceful. do i just have a bad acei.. maybe i should exchange or should i let this booger settle in more and see. tank is a week old.

this guy is the most aggressive and very territorial.

fish list: in 75g

red empress
yellow lab
white lab
rusty
acei
red shoulder
flameback
ruby red


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

How does the acei compare to the others in size? Yellow or white tailed variety?


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Are they all males in your tank?


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

all males

the acei is slightly bigger than rest accept to my red shoulder. most fish are 1-1.5"

the acei *** noticed hasnt reallly purpled up much... he mainly seems to be primarily yellow, will he color up more purple when he matures? hes like 2 inches.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I had the same problem with my adult male once he hit the 4" mark he started getting territorial. Really they can be kept with your mix but a 6ft tank is a must when they get larger. I just did the right thing and got rid of him and it improved the over all health of the fish in my tank. The difference in their demeanor was noticeable almost instantly after I got rid of him. Being as the tank is so new though you could wait and see.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

did u get another acei?

i heard there suppose to be calm in general. I may give it some time, but hes a real bully to like all the fish accept the rusty and red shoulder. I may isolate him for a week and reintroduce him.

was ur acei mainly yellow when younger then turn purple as he gets 4+ inches?


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

all of my acei have always been completely cool. i'm shocked to hear of an aggressive one.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

swiftzer- im thinking this guy might not be a pure breeed acei.... hes primarly yellow with purple on his face and light blue on his top fin.

did ur acei when 2" look like that, but turn purple when they matured?


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

his body is mostly yellow??? no mine have all been anywhere from ice blue to turquoise to purple with only yellow on the fins. what you're describing is not an acei at all.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds like a peacock to me..based on what colors you are descrbing...not sure of what mbuna it would be.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

some crazy hybrid


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

i will take pics tonight...

on his left side his body is pretty much entirely yellow. on his right side hes got a a little bit of purple bleeding out of his yellow body. his face is the only part that i would say is pure purple with no yellow.

blue neon top fin with yellow on the end.

i feel like this is a hybrid... i bought this at my LFS and it was labeled pure breed acei


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

My acei is pretty mellow a tad more aggressive than my Yellows and mixed but still no issues. I had a Auratus female and she was brutal super aggressive had to take her back but from what i see and know now its the breed .


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Fishingback (Feb 9, 2012)

My acei kept the same coloring from when I bought it at 2" to full grown at 6.5"


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Haha, yeah doesn't sound like an Acei to me at all. I have 4 right now at around 2 inches each and they are all very calm and hang out with everyone else.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Yellow body Acei? That doesn't seem right. I've been keeping Acei for 3 years and they were blue-purple from 1 inch.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Soup3777 said:


> all males
> 
> the acei is slightly bigger than rest accept to my red shoulder. most fish are 1-1.5"
> 
> the acei I've noticed hasnt reallly purpled up much... he mainly seems to be primarily yellow, will he color up more purple when he matures? hes like 2 inches.


The Acei should be purplish - not yellow - they don't really purple up, they are that color from very early on - certainly from when you would see them for sale at a LFS.

Have you vented these fish? Not sure how you can reliably sex the Red Empress and Peacocks at that size short of being very good at venting.

If they are showing color at that size, odds are extremely high they have been hormoned and, well, you can search for threads on board thoughts on hormoned fish...and they could be male or female.

Have you kept Africans before? Other fish? There are expectations for levels of aggression with Africans that you need to expect and accept and at 2in - no one in the tank is anywhere near where it will go.

We would all like to help and wish you the best of Luck.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

dont think this guys is an acei, i will be exchanging for an acei.

fish are bigger like 2" to 3.5"

and they are all male, vented and have one or two prominent egg spots.

i have pictures of the so called acei on other post check out, " How to tame aggression in tank... "
i am the main author on that thread.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Soup3777 said:


> dont think this guys is an acei, i will be exchanging for an acei.
> 
> fish are bigger like 2" to 3.5"
> 
> ...


My guess your _Acei_ is, in actuality, a male Pseudotropheus johannii, which would explain the extreme aggression and the start of a color change.

We can only go by the information you provide in our efforts to help.

Please be aware egg spots are not necessarily a good indicator or gender depending on the species, venting, however, is... 

Good Luck.


----------

